# Phone refuses updates and OTA update, says out of space.



## bnmorgan (Jan 9, 2012)

Phone currently running android 2.3.4, system version 5.9.902.xt875.verizon, rooted, cwm based recovery. 

I have 4.8g free on the internal, 1.6 on the SD, and the phone claims it's out of space, not enough space to download update to .905, won't update or install apps. I've removed a couple of apps trying to update them, no luck, and can't reinstall. tried wiping cache, dalvik, removing a bunch of stuff, cleaning app caches manually, and i'm out of ideas. 

Help please


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

You just want to get on 905? So your phone is stock and still can get the ota install from system updates?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

You need more space on your internal more than likely... Your phone will download that file into cache and then try to install after download... open root explorer and move what you can from SD to ext sd

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

